# Custom Camelbak?



## DirtyDog (28 Apr 2007)

I hate to start his as a new thread, but after many searches and browsing failed me, I turned to this.

What I'm looking for is a thread with many pictures of a custom water carrying system that was possibly modular for attactment to patrol pack or TV?  It was a thread somewhere on here and the person had a lot of custom stitching done and I'm interested in seeing this again.  The thread was current possibly around 6 months ago?

Thanks


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Apr 2007)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search2

Put camelback in there and get 3 pages.


----------



## noneck (28 Apr 2007)

I believe PhilB may have had a custom mod made for his Camelbak, you may want to search his posts.

Noneck


----------



## DirtyDog (28 Apr 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search2
> 
> Put camelback in there and get 3 pages.



Must've been a glitch due to the new changes.

I go 0 results for "camelback" and around 3 for "camelbak".


----------



## DirtyDog (28 Apr 2007)

noneck said:
			
		

> I believe PhilB may have had a custom mod made for his Camelbak, you may want to search his posts.
> 
> Noneck



Excellent, thanks.  Found his "tacvest mods" thread.  Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## 42A (29 Jul 2007)

Through the tacvest mods thread I contacted "riggermade", he was able for a very reasonable price to make me a simple pouch for my camelbak, I can easily drop in or remove easily.  I am very pleased with this system, simple and effective.  It looks like the any other issue bag from a distance for any "rock painters" who insist that we carry something like rain gear in out TV ..... don't want to get myself started on this rant.

Nuff said, simple effective solution


----------



## PhilB (29 Jul 2007)

DirtyDog,

I have since had a new hydro carrier built. Basically sized the same as the one in the post, to fit a 3L Camelbak Hotshot, but instead of integrating with the TV it is all PALS on the back for attaching to the back of my Marauder pack and my chest rig. Had both of them done by Matt at CP Gear. If you are looking for a hydro carrier for the issue camelbak thermobak I would  say your best bet is the CP Gear MUHSC , I had some input when Matt built it and basically it works off the same principal that my custom carrier does - a carrier that will hold your whole camelbak (not just the bladder) to facilitate switching it back and forth from a ruck or pack to your rig. MUHSC can be found here ;

http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=518


----------

